# Another UDS build, and 1st smoke.



## gramason (Jan 20, 2008)

I built this a while ago, and lit it off, and could'nt get the temp below 350. Set it aside for a while, after reading Bubbas post about his, I did some mods, cleaned it up, and here it is. Lit it off around 9:30 this morning, and its been holding great at 230, in 20 deg weather with high winds. Put 2 pork butts on, will post later on how they turn out.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks good Lance. Can't wait to see the pork when done.


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

Really, it's an ECB on steroids. And a fine design it is!  What's she do in the quarter?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks good Lance and bout time you posted somthing on it!  HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 20, 2008)

I was hoping id get ya motivated!!!
Good lookin drum, got mine mastered already, any question's, just hollar!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great lookin' UDS  ...  Building one now  ...  Am in the process of burning the barrel  ...  Will probably still be burning in the morning  ...


----------



## walking dude (Jan 20, 2008)

now if you can make a mod for a water pan.........that way.....no need to flip the meat


----------



## kookie (Jan 20, 2008)

Good looking smoker. Its always fullfilling to build something yourself. 

Smoke on.

Kookie


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice smoker Gramason! I want one too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I've got the barrel, just need the time.

cajun, please post pictures of your smoker when you get it finished.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Will certainly do that


----------



## gramason (Jan 21, 2008)

Never added coals all day. Stayed steady for 10 hours on around 8 to 10 lbs of coals. Its the best thing i've built in a while. Here is the finished product.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 21, 2008)

I love the drum... you gonna help me do one up??

That Butt looks great!!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

Lance.........NICE job dude........looks great.............

till
.
.
.
.
.
coleslaw..........had me till then.................






still great job.............


----------



## smokin' meat (Jan 21, 2008)

great looking drum. enjoy the food cooked on it.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 21, 2008)

That's awesome Gramason!
I gotta make me one of those....


----------



## big tex (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess im gonna start building mine tomorrow I have put it off long enough


----------



## azqer (Jan 21, 2008)

Drums are gr8 and I love the paint Job food looks very nice.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well got mine burnt out .... Thought I'd see how it burns ... nothing in it ... no pipes yet (tinfoil plugging the holes) ... bout 1/2 bag of Royal Oak ... 5 hrs later it's still holding around 270* ... pics comming soon.

Outside temp today 10 to 20*


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 23, 2008)

6 hrs ... still doing good.
Get the rest of the parts on Friday, while I'm in town. Season it ... Then smoke..


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 24, 2008)

Go Tim Go, can't wait to see how Ugly it is!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this "ugly" ?







I'll post more when I get it all together.  Probably won't see paint until spring.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 24, 2008)

Now that is BUTT ugly, look's good Tim!!


----------



## osage (Jan 24, 2008)

Are there some build instructions somewhere?


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Had to go into a small town  ...  the small hardware store had some of the parts I needed.  Tomorrow I'll hit HD for the rest.







Intake is together  ...  exhaust tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking great so far cajun!
Thanks for the update.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Anytime cowgirl.


----------

